# Alfalfa Pellets as Bedding



## Bella

Just wondering how many of you have used them, and how you like them.

My husband can't stand the smell of the rodents, and I've heard good things about alfalfa helping to keep the smell down. I'm just wondering how well it holds up, how the mice seem to do on it, your overall opinions. Its a bit pricier than the aspen shavings I usually get, but maybe if it lasts a bit longer and keeps the smell down for my husband it will still be worth it.

For those who do or have used it - do you add something else for pregnant does, or it sufficient as nest material for babies?


----------



## Stina

I use alfalfa pellets for all my rodents and have converted several other breeders to them. They are AWESOME. I think they are actually more economical than aspen shavings...you can use less, and they last longer. They definitely have better odor control! I do add materials for nesting (aspen/shredded paper/paper towel/etc)


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Sorry for hijacking the post, but would this be okay to use? 
http://tsc.tractorsupply.com/search?p=R ... -512176299


----------



## Stina

its what I use


----------



## MojoMouse

They look like they'd be perfect for substrate. I wish we could get them here - then again, maybe we can... I'll check around. Do the mice nibble on them at all?


----------



## Stina

Some youngsters will eat them a little (possibly for extra calcium?), and adults seem to tend to for a bit till they are used to it being bedding. It is perfectly safe for them to eat though 

It's sold as horse feed....I'd imagine it would be used as such in Australia too...**shrug**


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Awesome, thanks! cant beat 40lbs for 10-11 dollars! Ill have to give it a go


----------



## Bella

Those are the exact ones I bought as well. My rats nibble on them more than the mice, but as mentioned - perfectly safe. Its just grass, really.

So far I'm on the fence about it. I LOVE that I don't have shavings trailing around the house, because inevitably they get everywhere. They do smell better. But they are a little pricier. It takes more than one full bag to fill all of my cages. For the same price for a bale of aspen, it will fill them all about 3 times. Now, the test comes down to how often I need to clean. The positives might outweigh the negatives in the end.


----------



## Stina

How deep are you putting it?....I just barely cover the bottom of my cages with the alfalfa. It definitely lasts longer than aspen


----------



## andypandy29us

do the mice not just pile the pellets in a corner and run around on the plastic? .. i use sawdust but find i have to change them twice a week because of the smell ... they are in my living room ... what about a half and half of pellets and sawdust to help keep the smell down?


----------



## Bella

I only use enough to cover the bottom as well.

My rats are the ones who stack it on one side, the mice don't bother with it.

I just have a lot of cages.


----------



## Stina

depends on the mice...most of them don't, a few will....mostly nursing does. I also give them some aspen shaving so they can make nests with it, instead of just piling up the alfalfa


----------



## Stina

My rats dont' really pile it up either....they'll end up with more cleared areas....but they aren't as filthy as the mice either...so the cleared areas usually stay clean....lol


----------



## andypandy29us

cool i might try some ...


----------

